# Breathing exercises.



## girl199 (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay.. just throwing this out there... um,.. deep breathing has REALLY helped me calm down sometimes. 

Suck in a big breath of air while your stomach moves OUT, not in, and then breathe it out slowly and move your stomach back in.

And even if it doesn't calm you down immediately, or you're in a really bad situation, at least your brain will be getting more oxygen and maybe you'll be able to think more clearly.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My therapist told me to do that (she even had me practice in front of her, talk about awkward!) but I was kind of skeptical about it. Glad to hear that it has helped you because I've always wanted to try it when I feel panicky but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## ToEkNeE (Aug 20, 2004)

*breathing exercise by Dr. Weil*

I use this type of breathing and it works really well at calming me down:

The 4-7-8 (or Relaxing Breath) Exercise
This exercise is utterly simple, takes almost no time, requires no equipment and can be done anywhere. Although you can do the exercise in any position, sit with your back straight while learning the exercise. Place the tip of your tongue against the ridge of tissue just behind your upper front teeth, and keep it there through the entire exercise. You will be exhaling through your mouth around your tongue; try pursing your lips slightly if this seems awkward.

Exhale completely through your mouth, making a whoosh sound.
Close your mouth and inhale quietly through your nose to a mental count of four.
Hold your breath for a count of seven.
Exhale completely through your mouth, making a whoosh sound to a count of eight.
This is one breath. Now inhale again and repeat the cycle three more times for a total of four breaths. 
Note that you always inhale quietly through your nose and exhale audibly through your mouth. The tip of your tongue stays in position the whole time. Exhalation takes twice as long as inhalation. The absolute time you spend on each phase is not important; the ratio of 4:7:8 is important. If you have trouble holding your breath, speed the exercise up but keep to the ratio of 4:7:8 for the three phases. With practice you can slow it all down and get used to inhaling and exhaling more and more deeply.

This exercise is a natural tranquilizer for the nervous system. Unlike tranquilizing drugs, which are often effective when you first take them but then lose their power over time, this exercise is subtle when you first try it but gains in power with repetition and practice. Do it at least twice a day. You cannot do it too frequently. Do not do more than four breaths at one time for the first month of practice. Later, if you wish, you can extend it to eight breaths. If you feel a little lightheaded when you first breathe this way, do not be concerned; it will pass.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I also do this sometimes. Just like a few minutes of silent mediation when you're particularly stressed, makes a big difference.

Holding your breath has the opposite effect and it raises blood pressure.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

My dad makes me do that. I used to feel like a massive idiot when he would make me do it in public, but now I realize how much it helped. Taking a few minutes to breathe is the best thing you can do for yourself.


----------

